# Rubiks vs. Eastsheen



## Kickflip1993 (Mar 24, 2008)

I am gonna buy a rubik´s 5x5x5 studio cube tomorrow, and i wanted to know, what you think. which cubes are better? eastsheen or rubik´s?


----------



## SVG84R (Mar 24, 2008)

definitely eastsheen


----------



## Leviticus (Mar 24, 2008)

hmm not really, rubiks 5x5 for me, but ES 4x4.


----------



## alexc (Mar 24, 2008)

Eastsheens.


----------



## MiloD (Mar 24, 2008)

They both have different feels. I like my rubik's for the centers stage, but maybe the ES is better for the 3x3 stage since there would be no center corner twists.


----------



## SkateTracker (Mar 24, 2008)

I like Eastsheen better than Rubik's, rubiks are big and don't turn as well. But it's all personal preference.


----------



## MiloD (Mar 24, 2008)

SkateTracker said:


> I like Eastsheen better than Rubik's, rubiks are big and don't turn as well. But it's all personal preference.



you must have a bad cube or have never broken it in, my rubik's turns very well, inner and outer layers.


----------



## Jacco (Mar 24, 2008)

Mefferts.



Oh wait, a well broken in Rubik's, I guess =P.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 24, 2008)

For the 5x5x5 I prefer Rubik's. The Eastsheen is too small for me. I prefer the ES 4x4x4 though.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 24, 2008)

Eastsheen; I can't get sub-2:20 with a Rubik's anymore. That's almost a 30 second difference.


----------



## Rama (Mar 24, 2008)

Jacco said:


> Mefferts.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait, a well broken in Rubik's, I guess =P.



Rubik's later bought the rights and so were the first Rubik's 5x5x5 sold in boxes with the name Mefferts on it.


----------



## Inusagi (Mar 24, 2008)

My Rubik's is popping for each turn, and it'll probably take a half hour to build up the cube, because it's soo big. If Eastsheen becomes too loose, then you can adjust the screw (I think).


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 24, 2008)

I like my rubiks better. Also, if you look at the top solvers, the top 4 in the world use either Rubik, or V-cube. And the 2 V-cube users used rubik's beforehand .


----------



## qqwref (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey, that's not fair, I'm 5th and I use Eastsheen all the time


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 24, 2008)

That's why I said the top *4*... I'm just trying to get some support for rubiks... with all you ES lovers out there.


----------



## Erik (Mar 24, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> I like my rubiks better. Also, if you look at the top solvers, the top 4 in the world use either Rubik, or V-cube. And the 2 V-cube users used rubik's beforehand .



Wrong, I used eastsheen


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 25, 2008)

If you have small hands: Eastsheen
If you have big hands: Rubiks
If you have very accurate movement: Eastsheen
If you like cutting corners: Rubiks
If you are a lucky WR-holder: V-Cube


----------



## Leviticus (Mar 25, 2008)

LOL, yeh i prefer rubiks 5x5, but i like my ES 4x4


----------



## Dene (Mar 25, 2008)

I haven't tried Eastsheen, but I have small hands and I like my Rubik's 5x5x5. I'm not all that fast though, maybe that's why!


----------



## blade740 (Mar 25, 2008)

I prefer V-cubes.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 25, 2008)

for 5x5x5, Rubiks, it's just more fun to use for me, I'm faster with an eastsheen though.

for 4x4x4, Rubik's. unfortanatly, mine is too loose and unusable, so eastsheen for now I suppose.

oh, and for 2x2x2... do you really need to say?


----------



## boiiwonder (Mar 25, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=0xFhWv1nguA
Pestvic did a comparison of the 2

I hope this helps


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 25, 2008)

Erik also did a comparison, and I would trust him more. On all 3 5x5s, Erik is capable of world record times.


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Mar 26, 2008)

I like my Rubik's 4x4x4. It's so.. near-perfect... only it pops a bit too much...
And tends to lock if I'm too rough with it...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 26, 2008)

Just because someone else made a comparison, doesn't mean you have to listen to what they say. It's a personal thing, what cube you like.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 26, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> If you have small hands: Eastsheen
> If you have big hands: Rubiks
> If you have very accurate movement: Eastsheen
> If you like cutting corners: Rubiks
> If you are a lucky WR-holder: V-Cube


If you're Michael Gottlieb: iso-game-sim.net


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 26, 2008)

Whichever turns with less resistance = good for me.


----------



## RamanuJ (Mar 27, 2008)

i just bought 5x5x5 rubik's 
and my friend has 5x5x5 east sheen

for me eastsheen is better

i think its a personal thing. what ever suits you better is the best for you :]


----------



## ROOT (Mar 29, 2008)

im gonna say eastsheen 5x5 and rubiks 4x4. i have a rubiks 5x5, and while it turns great, it does pop alot because of the core. ive went through 2 cores in a year


----------



## ShawnCunningham (Apr 11, 2008)

Rubik's! I got the Rubik's 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, and 5x5, but i have to admit Eastsheens are nice. ^^


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi-games.net and Isocubesim are both so much faster. So until V cubes come out, I'm not getting a 5x5. Eastsheen 4x4 is definitely way better usually on average. Rubik's quality vary too much. What do you think of the $3.99 new springed eastsheen 2x2 on cube4you.com?


----------



## TomZ (Apr 11, 2008)

Their new springed 2x2 is NOT a eastsheen, and it proably won't last long. It's corners are prone to BREAKING off.


----------



## Brian Le (Apr 12, 2008)

Its actually a matter of preference. I don't know why everyone raves about the Eastsheen cubes. To me, they're no different than the Rubik's brand. In fact, I get better times with Rubik brands than Eastsheen.


----------



## cubes (Apr 12, 2008)

well i have heard horror stories from both sides but i would preffer eastsheen


----------



## Subaruiz (Apr 12, 2008)

for the 5*5 , eastheen are the best , sure . For the 4*4 , the two are equivalent if you are lucky when you bought a rubik's


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 12, 2008)

Subaruiz, your wrong... ES 5x5s are not the best. None of the top guys, including myself use an ES, except michael. Again... everything is just personal preference. Neither is better than the other.


----------



## Subaruiz (Apr 12, 2008)

Ah , sorry , on a french forum, everybody use a eastheen and consider it like the best 5*5*5 , so i was thinking like them .


----------



## pcwiz (Apr 13, 2008)

Well I have a 4x4 and 5x5, and they are both Eastsheens, but I don't know how to solve them 

Anyway, from *WHAT I'VE HEARD*, the old Rubik's 4x4s and 5x5s weren't very good. I think they didn't cut corners too well, and popped a lot. I think the new ones came out in December (not sure), and they are better than the old ones, but they still pop a lot. For the Eastsheens, I heard they are pretty fast, don't really need lubrication, but Rubik's Brand New cubes cut corners better. Also, the Rubik's 4x4s and 5x5s are both bigger than the Eastsheen 4x4s and 5x5s. (2 blocks on the Eastsheen 5x5 = 1 block on the Eastseen 2x2!)

I hoped this helped people and this is what I've heard from people on this forum and also on YouTube.


----------



## keemy (Apr 13, 2008)

pcwiz said:


> Well I have a 4x4 and 5x5, and they are both Dastsheens, but I don't know how to solve them



To start off Eastsheen is spelled with an E not a D



pcwiz said:


> Anyway, from *WHAT I'VE HEARD*, the old Rubik's 4x4s and 5x5s were horrible. I don't remember why, but they were horrible.



So basically you are saying they are horrible but then you have no idea why... but somehow you still have more to say



pcwiz said:


> I think the new ones came out in December (not sure), and they are better than the old ones, but they still pop a lot. They also cut corners better than Eastsheens. For the Eastsheens, I heard they are pretty fast, don't really need lubrication, but they don't cut corners well. Also, the Rubik's 4x4s and 5x5s are both bigger than the Eastsheen 4x4s and 5x5s. (2 blocks on the Eastsheen 5x5 = 1 block on the Eastseen 2x2!)




Actually from asking around most top big cubers would say a worn in old Rubik's 4x4 is better than the retooled 4x4 and not many like ES for 4x4.

As for 5x5 it seems there is more variance a lot of people say they like worn in old rubik's 5x5 but then again Michael Gottlieb uses a ES and Dan Cohen uses a Meffert's while other top 5x5er have access to Vcubes and use them


Then the rest of your message you just repeat whats already been said in this thread...basically why you post when you have little to no knowledge on the subject besides what has already been said. Do you really think it is helpful to the thread and/or the person who is asking a question?


----------



## ROOT (Apr 24, 2008)

ok well i got a retooled 5x5, and while my eastsheen i have is great, its a very close draw. im goin with rubiks both. maybe eastsheen 4x4 though


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Apr 25, 2008)

I HATE EASTSHEEN BIG CUBES!!! GRRRRRRRRRRR

Rubiks all the way!!!! 

well.. except for 2x2 rubiks.. THEY SUCK!!!! lol


----------



## Winston (Jun 11, 2008)

Eastsheens feel great but I heard they get worse over time and lock up more often.Does this make a Rubik's 4x4 better than an old Eastsheen?


----------



## shadowpartner (Jun 11, 2008)

eastsheens


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 11, 2008)

Winston said:


> Eastsheens feel great but I heard they get worse over time and lock up more often.Does this make a Rubik's 4x4 better than an old Eastsheen?



Probably. But some Eastsheens can last a while (my second one is still the nicest one I have - even better than my third one; my second one is about 10 months old). And that's not as true for a 5x5x5 as for a 4x4x4, since 5x5x5 Eastsheens can be refurbished when they get bad.


----------



## mrbiggs (Jun 11, 2008)

The preferences for the best cubers for 5x5x5 have already been specified in this thread. But what about the 4x4x4? 

Anyone know what Erik Akkersdijk, Adam Polkowski, Tomasz Zolnowski, and Piotr Kozka use?




(Incidentally, I never realized the number of Polish cubers on the top of the 4x4x4 list until this post...)


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 12, 2008)

in Singapore the big cubers use eastsheens. I stopped playing 5x5 as rubik's was too big for my hands, and eastsheens cannot turn properly with misaligned slices. and i do direct solving, with 4 centres which i do last. switching centres are a pain in the neck with an eastsheen.
still i prefer eastsheen 4x4. the speed it provides compensates for its weaknesses.


----------



## Winston (Jun 12, 2008)

What about the durability of an Eastsheen? My Rubik's 4x4x4's center piece broke quite recently,and I was contemplating on whether or not to get an Eastsheen. If Eastsheen is equally or more durable than Rubik's I might change my mind about getting a center replacement piece for my Rubik's, and instead get an Eastsheen.However I'm afraid the Eastsheens would get worse over time and I would have to get a new one after months of playing...


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 12, 2008)

I think Eastsheens are fine. The only major problem is that you can't get replacement parts for them.


----------



## Zava (Jun 20, 2008)

mrbiggs said:


> The preferences for the best cubers for 5x5x5 have already been specified in this thread. But what about the 4x4x4?
> 
> Anyone know what Erik Akkersdijk, Adam Polkowski, Tomasz Zolnowski, and Piotr Kozka use?
> 
> ...


I only know that hungarian top-cubers (Matyi, Milán) used/use rubik's 4x4
and about the old/new type rubik's question: for 4x4, the old type is definitely better, mine is very smooth, with almost no lockups, and my new tpye (when i used it) locked up twice in a second...
for 5x5, i prefer new type, it only needs 1-2 months to break in well, in contrast with te old, which neads loads more time.
btw, only rubik's! (well except 2x2 )


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 20, 2008)

Erik uses Eastsheen for 4x4x4 and Eastsheen/VCube/Rubik for 5x5x5.
Mark van Beest uses Eastsheen
Michael Fung uses/used Eastsheen
Ron van Bruchem uses Rubiks

Basically, kids use Eastsheen and real man use Rubiks 
(and AVG uses ES_4x4x4 and RB_5x5x5 because he can't decide if he is young or old)


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 20, 2008)

I don't use ES anything (not eve 2x2). I do practice on an ES 4x4, because I don't feel any need to use my rubiks one and wear it down when not in competition. I agree with AvG's comment, about kids using ESs, as it's mostly true. I usually use a lot of force when I cube, and I guess it works 


Also:

Dan Cohen use Rubiks' 4x4 and Mefferts 5x5
Frank Morris uses Rubik's 4x4 and V-cube 5x5
Matyas Kuti uses Rubik's 4x4 and 5x5
Takayuki Ookusa uses Rubik's 4x4 and 5x5


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 20, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Basically, kids use Eastsheen and real man use Rubiks
> (and AVG uses ES_4x4x4 and RB_5x5x5 because he can't decide if he is young or old)



So I'm a kid? 

I really like Eastsheens for big cubes BLD. But I don't know of anyone else who does.


----------



## Zava (Jun 21, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Basically, kids use Eastsheen and real man use Rubiks
> ...


for example, István Kocza likes them for bld


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 21, 2008)

Zava said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > I really like Eastsheens for big cubes BLD. But I don't know of anyone else who does.
> ...



Does he? That's interesting. It's always seemed like István and I have progressed at most cubing things at a similar rate (if you don't count square-1, where he blows me away), so it's fascinating to know he shares a preference for Eastsheens with me as well.


----------

